# H&R Handy rifle in 7-08



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Looking for a decent start. I've tried 120 grain over I4064 with ~ok success. I would like to get it inside 1.5" at a 100. 

Is there hope?


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

You might try H-414 or Reloader 19. I've had very good luck with both of those powders in my 7X57 which is very close to the 7-08 in case size


----------



## beachrat (Mar 12, 2005)

i use h-varget with 120 grain bt in my sons 7-08 and they hit inside an inch and very mild recoil.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I have never shot 120s, but Varget has given me the best results with 140s out of my 7-08 Ackley.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Cap-N-Red said:


> You might try H-414 or Reloader 19. I've had very good luck with both of those powders in my 7X57 which is very close to the 7-08 in case size


What bullet weight are you using?

I've got R19. I've had such bad results from 414 that I'm afeared to go back to it.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

*Bullet weight*

Bobby with the Re-19 it is the 120 grn. Hornady HP. With the H414 it's the Speer 130 , this gives velocity close to a 270. At least it does with my 7X57. Like I said the 7-08 is a slightly smaller case


----------



## waterbug (May 22, 2004)

I have only loaded for a couple of 7mm-08's so I'm no expert. The most accurate loads I found for those used Varget and Reloader 15.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

I just got a new batch of Reloader 17 that we are going to try in my 7-08 and my 22-6.5x47 Lapua. It's going to be hard to improve on either one, but I will post the results when I load them.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I shot a Rem. 700 7-08 all the time and I found that the 120 gn bullets don't do well. This is because the barrel twist is too fast for that short of bullet. The 130-160 bullets work much better. I also use the IMR 4064 in both of my rifles. My hunting rifle shoots the 130 gn bullet well under 1.0MOA and my target rifle shots the Sierra 168bhtp under .25MOA. If I wanted a light recoil I would shoot the 130sp with IMR 4064 but at the low end of the recommended charge. Give up a little accuracy for recoil. But if you want the optimum accuracy for hunting I would shot the 140BTSP with the best powder charge you can find.

P.S. when resizing your brass don't push the shoulders back too far. Those H&R rifles tend to have a longer chamber.
hope this helps


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Try 42-44 grains of RL-15 on your 120's (ballistic tips 42 gr and barnes xxx 44 gr), and I have had great luck on my 140's with 46 gr of h380 and imr 4350 (accubonds and xxx's).

Love my 7-08

THE JAMMER


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

I had trouble with a 7-08 barrel I put on my handi. 4" groups with factory ammo. The best I got it to was 2"
It liked varget in 140 gr and win. 760 for the 120,s pushed hard, .04 off the lands on the 120's and .02 on the 140's. 
I tried and tried and sold it.


----------



## pulpfishin (Nov 27, 2006)

I shot a 7mm 08 (Encore barrel and a Rem 700 LVSF) almost exclusively for 8 years, and found the 120 gr to be useless!
The 7mm 08 is a necked down 308, and it likes a heavier bullet.
140 - 150 gr Nosler Accubond with IMR 4350 gave me .184 and .121 groups at 100 yards.
I have helped a couple of friends work up loads for their 7mm 08 and found in this caliber that it likes a deeper seating depth than most others.
Start at .05 off the lands and work your way deeper .005 at a time.
My Remington seating depth is .092 off the lands, and I am have shot a .337 (6 shot) group at 200 yards with it.


----------

